# iPad UK Advert



## molliske (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone know which app is featured on the latest UK iPad advert just as the narrator says "make it official"


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Next time you're in an AD break, grab a screenshot! Maybe states in the small print on the bottom. Watch the APP Store for it, people might like it. I've not seen it myself, but will keep my eyes peeled for ya!

/ Crit


----------

